# The few. The proud. The...



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 23, 2008)

Marines. I enlistd into the Marines 3 days ago. 

It's been awhile since i've been on, but i thought i would let you guys know. I asked them if I could get Infantry... specifically Rifleman, but I have to wait to see after meps.  I hope I get it!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 23, 2008)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Marines. I enlistd into the Marines 3 days ago.
> 
> It's been awhile since i've been on, but i thought i would let you guys know. I asked them if I could get Infantry... specifically Rifleman, but I have to wait to see after meps.  I hope I get it!



May God bless you and preserve you, Andrew, and may you serve with honor to God.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2008)

As a Former Marine myself all I can say is...

uuurahh!!! 

Though I can see you are going to be a Hollywood Marine. Oh well, not all of us can go to Parris...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > As a Former Marine ...
> ...



Just a way of saying I am not on active duty presently. I am of course once a Marine, always a Marine.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > As a Former Marine ...
> ...



Former Marine is fine. It's "ex-Marine" that you want to avoid calling someone unless you want to be corrected, as I learned once through experience.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 23, 2008)

> It's been awhile since i've been on, but i thought i would let you guys know. I asked them if I could get Infantry... specifically Rifleman, but I have to wait to see after meps. I hope I get it!



Congratulations. Let us know once you have completed basic training. Don't worry about BP's comment about Hollywood Marines. I recall something about the recruits on P.I. wearing nylons, but we won't go there.

As for the infantry, I wouldn't think you would have much trouble getting into the infantry. Why are you desiring to enlist for that MOS? It is not exactly the most attractive. I did enjoy my time as an 0311, though I often wanted to be something more glamorous...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2008)

matthew said:


> > It's been awhile since i've been on, but i thought i would let you guys know. I asked them if I could get Infantry... specifically Rifleman, but I have to wait to see after meps. I hope I get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...Don't worry about BP's comment about Hollywood Marines. I recall something about the recruits on P.I. wearing nylons, but we won't go there...



Them be fightin' words!!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 23, 2008)

From my military experience, ethics and Integrity will bring persecution. But once they realise you are being honest you will develop some great friendships. Even with those who persecute you at first. 

Go Navy....

My son wants to be a Marine. I hope he gets what he wants along with what I want. ROTC then an officer.


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 23, 2008)

> Marines. I enlistd into the Marines 3 days ago.
> 
> It's been awhile since i've been on, but i thought i would let you guys know. I asked them if I could get Infantry... specifically Rifleman, but I have to wait to see after meps. I hope I get it!



I can guarantee that you will be a rifleman.

The first lesson: "Every Marine is a rifleman." Some just do other things as their primary specialty.

US Marines - United States Marine Corps - Every Marine a rifleman, heavy machine gunner


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## KMK (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you for your service! Godspeed!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2008)

KMK said:


> Thank you for your service! Godspeed!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2008)

I dont agree with your decision. But I too pray the Lord will protect and that you will be a steadfast witness to our soldiers.

blade


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 23, 2008)

May God bless you and your service to our country. We honor you for it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 23, 2008)

Congratulations Andrew.

Just do what your told, don't complain, and keep your head down throughout boot camp and you'll be fine.

I don't know when you're going to boot camp but I recommend running every day for a few miles and doing some pushups, pullups, and ab work.

If you can only do a few pullups now then try a pyramid of pullups where you do a set of 3, 4, 5, 4, 3 and then work up until you can do more.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 23, 2008)

Have your friends and family verbally abuse you and call you names. That'll prepare you too.

P.S. YOU MAGGOT!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you for your service!! Congrats on your fine and brave decision. May God protect you and keep you safe!


----------



## jawyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Semper Fi.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Have your friends and family verbally abuse you and call you names. That'll prepare you too.
> 
> P.S. YOU MAGGOT!





DIRTBAG!

But seriously, God bless you and your witness.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Have your friends and family verbally abuse you and call you names. That'll prepare you too.
> 
> P.S. YOU MAGGOT!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats and good luck! As an Air Force guy, I have to admit the Marines are the best branch of the military without question. Thank you for your service, and we'll be praying for you during boot camp...


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## etexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Thank you everyone.



You are welcome! WAIT! Are you eyeballing me! I SAW you cut your eyes! You think I am cute? GIMME 100!


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Apr 24, 2008)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Marines. I enlistd into the Marines 3 days ago.
> 
> It's been awhile since i've been on, but i thought i would let you guys know. I asked them if I could get Infantry... specifically Rifleman, but I have to wait to see after meps.  I hope I get it!



Andrew,
I was a infantryman in 2/1 (Camp Pendleton) and am now in a commissioning program. As a Sgt. and a leader of men I want you to know that your decision to join the tip of the tip of the spear is brave. May God bless you. 

Sgt. Daniel Franzen USMC


----------

